# Forge Burners!!!



## Kniff429 (Jul 24, 2015)

Anyone ever experimented with making their own forge burners?

Any advice would be helpful


----------



## Handy4563 (Jul 24, 2015)

I made one very much like the ones in the picture.  I have used it for over 10 years.  I bought a stainless end as the black iron one I made did not last long.   My burner is used in my forge mostly, by it is also used in my furnace for melting aluminum.  Mine is made from Ron Reil's design.



Sent from my Venue8 3840 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed of all trades (Jul 25, 2015)

I made one from Dave Hammer's video, Very simple and I have heard others that were happy with them.  mine does mot burn as it should and will be making another type soon.  Ed


----------



## gotogojo (Jul 25, 2015)

Ed of all trades said:


> I made one from Dave Hammer's video, Very simple and I have heard others that were happy with them.  mine does mot burn as it should and will be making another type soon.  Ed


agood idea on the forge burner where can a man get the drawings to make a copy of it ?? gotogojo


----------



## brino (Jul 25, 2015)

I use another similar design, the "Oliver upwind" from here:
http://www.backyardmetalcasting.com/oliverburner1.html
I use it for melting aluminum and bending steel.

I also have plans to try a waste oil burner, but have not had the time yet:
http://artfulbodgermetalcasting.com/

-brino


----------



## Ed of all trades (Jul 25, 2015)

I am likely going to build a side arm burner from Zoeller Forge.  They have plans and it is an easy to build and efficient.  Ed


----------



## dlane (Aug 1, 2015)

I made this one based on the Oliver upwind design , I used a 1" tube instead of 3/4" and used a mig .035 tip , did some fine tuning and it works good.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 It works better with end cap off, and the nozzle is now stainless tacked on, I made my forge from a 8 gal air tank .


----------



## Ed of all trades (Aug 2, 2015)

gotogojo said:


> agood idea on the forge burner where can a man get the drawings to make a copy of it ?? gotogojo


Dave Hammer has a u tube video on how to make it.


----------



## anadeau (Dec 21, 2015)

My two favorite things. Turning metal, and melting it!


----------



## MozamPete (Dec 21, 2015)

I went for a venturi burner based on this design


Credit for the burner design goes to a Daniel Gentile, and the plans can be downloaded from:

https://dg.box.net/shared/static/s3pjhjalji.pdf or

http://www.iforgeiron.com/topic/168...l=need+better+burner&fromsearch=1#entry170678






My build is documented as http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/furnace-project.35359/


----------



## kingmt01 (Dec 21, 2015)

I've built a few burners from the torches to grill burners. They have all worked fairly well.


----------

